# please take a look at my newest work



## jeremy johnson ink (Nov 30, 2010)

i am 27 and have been drawing my hole life but i just started painting it has been a great journey please tell me what you think of this painting.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

That is great. I think you needed to work on highlights and the hands are not quite right but other than that it is very realistic. What did you use?


----------



## jeremy johnson ink (Nov 30, 2010)

thank you, i did get a little lost when it came down to the hands i used basic acrylic, it was very hard cause the paint was very opeque but since then i have picked up some transloucents. but thank you for the input i always am looking to improve, thanks again.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

You're welcome. I hope that I didn't sound too negative.


----------



## jeremy johnson ink (Nov 30, 2010)

no not at all actually i enjoy the critisism because somtimes its hard to get people to really tell me stuff like that and i need that from other artist thats the reason why i wanted to join this site. so thank you for any comments i only want to get better and without other artist to point things out its hard to get there thanks again i enjoy all the feedback


----------



## konewko (Apr 26, 2011)

It reminded me of an Escher of sorts. I thought it was very well done. I agree with the comment about making the hand look more realistic. Hands are something I struggle with. I carry a small sketch book with me and try to practice drawing hands, feet, ears. 

I liked the way you made the woman's face mask-like. It has the appearance of porcelin (sp?) and contrasts nicely with the artist's hand. 

How long have you been painting? Like you, I have been drawing for most of my life and just relatively recently taken up painting.


----------



## johnbriner (Apr 7, 2011)

This is well rendered. I have to agree with DLeeg and Konewko, perhaps you can do more outlining or highlights to emphasize some of the features, especially the hands, to make everything more anchored. Other than that, I think your work is excellent.


----------

